# Luggage Storage Guadalajara Airport ?



## Scooterbum (Feb 1, 2013)

I have read there are luggage storage facilities in the Guadalajara Airport. Anyone know the cost or size limit's on Luggage? I will be gone about 12 days and wish to travel very light, leaving some stuff in Guadalajara.
Thanks
Juan


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Scooterbum said:


> I have read there are luggage storage facilities in the Guadalajara Airport. Anyone know the cost or size limit's on Luggage? I will be gone about 12 days and wish to travel very light, leaving some stuff in Guadalajara.
> Thanks
> Juan


Be careful with airport lockers. I once left some stuff in a Tokyo airport locker for about 3 days. When I returned I discovered that the lockers are emptied after 24 hours. It took me awhile to figure out what they had done with my luggage.


----------

